# Excessive heat!



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

So, it's going to be very very hot here in NY over the next few days. It will also give a preview of what's to come this summer! When we have humidity it's just sticky and ugh ugh ugh. 

I left the ceiling fan on for Lulu today. It's not right over her. It's over my bed which is across the room, but should provide some relief. She's not doing jumping jacks or anything.

She's not directly in the sunlight either. But, my apartment does get pretty hot because I get the sun throughout the afternoon and then into the evening. 

Any suggestions? I don't want to think that she could overheat. I was tempted to leave the AC on, but it would get so cold in there and I wouldn't be home to turn it down. Even with it down, it will get cold. 

She has plenty of water...even though she only drinks it once or twice a day.

It's in her nature to handle the heat, right?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes she can handle the heat but if you think its a little much you could always buy one of those little fans and have it pointed in her direction during the day. This will at least get the air circulating.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

That's what I figured.


----------



## Petra (May 29, 2011)

Also a tip keep windows and curtains closed during the day en venitlate when the sun is going under.
So you keep the heat outside


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

all good points.


if shes holding her wings away from her body, plumage flat to her body, and panting, shes overheating.

i got a photo of toby doing that when we had a heat lamp over him when he was ill... if you arent sure what to look for, this is it


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks, Dally! Yep, Sunshine my parakeet would do that after flying around too much. When I came home yesterday it was hot inthe apartment but she waa certainly fine and not overheating. Today is going to be the worst. When we get humidity + 100 degrees. I decided to leave the windows closed and the air conditoner in my
Living room section on like it was last night. I just didnt shut it off. It's not set on the coolest so it should be fine. I felt it was the best decision!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

As long as she's getting a chance to acclimate to temperature changes, she should be fine. Only really extreme temps or sudden changes seem to adversely affect a tiel, all other factors (illness, exercise, etc) not withstanding. My house fluctuates about 20 degrees a year, but it happens gradually with the seasons and my tiels don't seem bothered.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, as it's gotten warmer over the past few months, the windows have been opened. So I have let her adjust. I just felt it would be way too hot today and no air would be circulating.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

it was 95 degrees here yesterday, but a cold front came through so today its in the 70s. so relief is on its way for you!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank goodness! It's coming tomorrow. It's okay when it's hot.. but the humidity is what gets us. Especially in the city with all the buildings..the humidity just sits there. 

Forget about down in the subways. Blechy!


----------



## Kaoru (Sep 14, 2010)

@petra, that is exactly what I do. just keep it closed and when it cools down open everything so you get a good airflow trough the house  .
It can get pretty warm here too!

Also is there another room you can put Lulu in?
here if it gets really really hot we put the tielcage in the hallway where it is a few degrees cooler (shadow side of the house  )


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

I live in a rather large studio. I have two large AC/Heat units. One covers the living room area and one covers my bedroom area. Lulu is not near the window. She's away from it and almost by the hallway to enter my apartment. So, really this is the best place for her.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Closing the blinds/curtains when sunlight is coming through the glass is very helpful. It's OK to leave the window coverings open when the sun isn't hitting the glass.


----------



## quarrion queen (Jun 14, 2011)

She should be fine. Sometimes they like a paper plate with wet lettuce or kale to 'bathe' in. Sometimes they like the spray mister too And a fan helps.

My house doenst have air conditioning .The temp in the second floor was 101 this past weekend and outdoor temp of 96. So it does get pretty hot even with windows open and fans. The birds did just fine though they looked a little worn out.


----------

